# Jose Luis Castillo vs Rolando Reyes



## GFR (Feb 4, 2006)

*Jose Luis Castillo*Sex MaleNationality MexicanAlias El TemibleGlobal ID MX-00-008837Federal ID CA022042Hometown Mexicali, BCN, MexicoBirthplace Empalme, SON, MexicoRated at Light WelterweightWorld *Rank 1* / 1080Date of Birth 1973-12-14Age 32Reach 69???Stance OrthodoxHeight 5' 8Trainer Tiburcio GarciaManager Fernando Beltrán W 53 (47 ko's) | L 7 | D 1 | Total 61 

*Rolando Reyes*Sex MaleNationality US AmericanBirth Name Rolando Reyes SuárezGlobal ID US-CA-007216Federal ID CA056243Hometown Oxnard, CA, USARated at Light WelterweightWorld *Rank 35* / 1080Date of Birth 1979-01-07Age 27Reach 72Stance OrthodoxHeight 5' 10Trainer Ruben JuarezManager Cameron Dunkin W 26 (16 ko's) | L 3 | D 2 | Total 31


----------



## GFR (Feb 4, 2006)

First fight ( under card)

*Santa Cruz vs Cherry*


----------



## GFR (Feb 4, 2006)

*Round #1: For the NABF light weight championship*

Very close round....have to give it to Santa Cruz


----------



## GFR (Feb 4, 2006)

Round #2:
Again Santa Cruz wins the round more effective shots


----------



## GFR (Feb 4, 2006)

*Round #3*
Santa Cruz downin this round...for the first time in his career
Cherry 10 Santa Cruz 8


----------



## GFR (Feb 4, 2006)

*Round #4*
Cherry is holding Santa Cruz on his legs???? Gyey????
Santa Cruz  wins this round


----------



## GFR (Feb 4, 2006)

*Round #5*
Santa Cruz wins this round easily


----------



## GFR (Feb 4, 2006)

*Round #6*
don't know??


----------



## GFR (Feb 4, 2006)

*Round #7*
Santa Cruz  wins this one


----------



## GFR (Feb 4, 2006)

*Round #8*
Even


----------



## GFR (Feb 4, 2006)

on the phone...dont know


----------



## GFR (Feb 4, 2006)

Round #10
Santa Cruz


----------



## GFR (Feb 4, 2006)

Santa Cruz wins


----------



## GFR (Feb 4, 2006)

Great call.......most of the anouncers and the dumb shit writers had Cherry winning ( sp?)


----------



## GFR (Feb 4, 2006)

*Jose Luis Castillo vs  Rolando Reyes 
Round #1*
Castillo wins this round


----------

